# Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές - Buildings,  retrofits, demolition > Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές, Διαλύσεις πλοίων (Buildings,  retrofits, demolition) >  Eπιμήκυνση πλοίων (Elongations)

## Observation76

Προσωπικά εμένα με εντυπωσιάζει.
Δεν γνώριζα καν οτι οι εταιρίες το κάνουν στα πλοία τους.

Διάβαζα σε ένα ξένο forum πως η όλη εργασία για την επιμήκυνση του 
*Enchantment of the Seas 
*


διήρκεσε μόλις 31 μέρες. :shock: Προστέθηκαν 28 μέτρα και η όλη κατασκευή κόστισε 40 εκατομμύρια δολάρια. (Και αν σκεφτεί κανείς πως το πλοίο κόστισε 600 στην εταιρεία, τότε τα χρήματα που δαπανήθηκαν για την επιμήκυνση δεν είναι τίποτα.)
Σίγουρα απο το να κατασκευάσουν μεγαλύτερο καράβι αξίζει να επιμηκύνουν ένα υπάρχον. 

Γνωρίζουμε αν κάποια Ελληνική πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία προέβη ποτέ σε τέτοια μετασκευή και ποια πλοία είναι αυτά? 

Ξέρει κανείς να απαντήσει αν η επιμήκυνση μπορεί να δημιουργήσει κάποιο πρόβλημα στη ναυσιπλοια του πλοίου? 
Υπάρχει κάποια ''σταθερή'' τιμή/αναλογία, σε οτι αφορά το μήκος σε συνάρτηση με το πλάτος που μπορεί να έχει ένα καράβι?

Για παράδειγμα ένα καράβι 140 μέτρα μήκος με 20 πλάτος πόσο είναι δυνατόν να επιμηκυνθεί χωρίς να χάσει την σωστή ικανότητα πλεύσης του?

Πάντως αυτές οι μετασκευές είναι άκρως εντυπωσιακές.





  Πηγη φωτογραφιών.

----------


## Super Jet

ηταν και το AQUA JEWEL της ALFA FERRIES.

----------


## Observation76

Συμπαθητικό καραβάκι. Διαβάζω πως ναυπηγήθηκε στο Πέραμα και πως αργότερα επιμηκύνθηκε κατα 12 μέτρα. (Απο τα αρχικά 96 μετρα του, πηγε στα 108 )

----------


## Νaval22

> διήρκεσε μόλις 31 μέρες. :shock: Προστέθηκαν 28 μέτρα και η όλη κατασκευή κόστισε 40 εκατομμύρια δολάρια. (Και αν σκεφτεί κανείς πως το πλοίο κόστισε 600 στην εταιρεία, τότε τα χρήματα που δαπανήθηκαν για την επιμήκυνση δεν είναι τίποτα.)
> Σίγουρα απο το να κατασκευάσουν μεγαλύτερο καράβι αξίζει να επιμηκύνουν ένα υπάρχον. 
> 
> Γνωρίζουμε αν κάποια Ελληνική πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία προέβη ποτέ σε τέτοια μετασκευή και ποια πλοία είναι αυτά? 
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς να απαντήσει αν η επιμήκυνση μπορεί να δημιουργήσει κάποιο πρόβλημα στη ναυσιπλοια του πλοίου? 
> Υπάρχει κάποια ''σταθερή'' τιμή/αναλογία, σε οτι αφορά το μήκος σε συνάρτηση με το πλάτος που μπορεί να έχει ένα καράβι?
> 
> Για παράδειγμα ένα καράβι 140 μέτρα μήκος με 20 πλάτος πόσο είναι δυνατόν να επιμηκυνθεί χωρίς να χάσει την σωστή ικανότητα πλεύσης του?


υπάρχουν λόγοι πχ μήκος/πλάτος,πλάτος/βύθισμα κλπ οι οποίοι έχουν κάποια όρια ανάλογα με το τύπο του πλοίου,τώρα όταν γίνεται επιμύκηνση ίσως να ξέφευγεις απο αυτές τις αναλογίες,άλλα δεν έχει σημασία σε αυτή τη φάση.
Η σωστή ικανότητα πλεύσης εξακριβώνεται απο τις μελέτες που γίνονται πρίν τη μετασκευή,χοντρικά πάντως μπορείς να πείς ότι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις η ευστάθεια μικραίνει,και η ταχύτητα ίσως αυξηθεί ελαφρώς

----------


## samurai

¶λλα παραδείγματα τα ΛΑΤΩ και ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ Τ (κατά 12μ) και ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ (κατά 34μ) :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εχουμε ακομα στη ελλαδα ταMILENA , DALIANA, AQUA JEWEL,SEA VENTURE ολα αυτα με κομματι στην μεση.Δεν υπολογιζω τα ανοικτου τυπου ειδικα των πρωηγουμενων δεκαετιων που ηταν σχεδον ολα επιμηκυμενα

----------


## sv1xv

Νομίζω ότι και το Ωκεανογραφικό Αιγαίο του ΕΚΘΕ έχει επιμηκυνθεί κατά 8-10 m.

----------


## npapad

> Νομίζω ότι και το Ωκεανογραφικό Αιγαίο του ΕΚΘΕ έχει επιμηκυνθεί κατά 8-10 m.


Πολύ σωστά. Δείτε φωτογραφία το 1987 πριν την επιμήκυνση εδώ :
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2440231
Την είχαμε τραβήξει μαζί με τον αδελφό μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη - emmpapad, αλλά η φωτογραφία είναι δική του.

Και στην ίδια θέση, επιμηκυμένο πλέον, σχεδόν 30 χρόνια μετά, το 2016 από εμένα :
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2440229

----------


## pantelis2009

Εδώ μια φωτο στο ποστ 52 από το 1995 όταν το μεγάλωναν στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στο τίτλο του θέματος πιό σωστά στα αγγλικά η επιμήκυνση πλοίων είναι lengthening.
Ας το δουν οι διαχειριστές.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Στο τίτλο του θέματος πιό σωστά στα αγγλικά η επιμήκυνση πλοίων είναι lengthening.
> Ας το δουν οι διαχειριστές.


Όχι ο τεχνικός όρος επιμήκυνση μεταφράζεται στα αγγλικά elongation. 
Στο λεξικό της Οξφόρδης βλέπουμε:
*elongation*

*noun*

mass noun1The action or process of lengthening something.

Επίσης βλέπουμε να χρησιμοποιηται ο ίδιος όρος και στο πεντάγλωσο λεξικό ναυικών όρων του Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδη.
Pages from e_j00010-1.jpgΠηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Lengthening το έχω δει σε διάφορα ναυτικά κείμενα,κυρίως σε μπροσούρες ναυπηγείων.
Ένας άλλος όρος είναι το jumboization το οποίο βασικά σημαίνει την πρόσθεση ενός ολοκλήρου τμήματος στο σκάφος αφού  κοπεί στα δύο κ αυτό γίνεται στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις.
Το elongation που αναφέρουν οι έγκυρες πηγές σου,τελικά μοιάζει πιό επίσημο.

----------


## esperos

Να προσθέσω και τον όρο  ''widening''  με απτό παράδειγμα το μακαρίτικο  ΚΟΡΦΟΥ ΣΗ.

----------


## esperos

> Lengthening το έχω δει σε διάφορα ναυτικά κείμενα,κυρίως σε μπροσούρες ναυπηγείων.
> Ένας άλλος όρος είναι το jumboization το οποίο βασικά σημαίνει την πρόσθεση ενός ολοκλήρου τμήματος στο σκάφος αφού  κοπεί στα δύο κ αυτό γίνεται στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις.
> Το elongation που αναφέρουν οι έγκυρες πηγές σου,τελικά μοιάζει πιό επίσημο.


Στα  Lloyd's  register books  υπάρχει  ο όρος  ''len''  (lengthened) για πλοία που έχουν υποστεί επιμήκυνση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στα  Lloyd's  register books  υπάρχει  ο όρος  ''len''  (lengthened) για πλοία που έχουν υποστεί επιμήκυνση.


Ευχαριστώ γιά την επισήμανση.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Να προσθέσω και τον όρο  ''widening''  με απτό παράδειγμα το μακαρίτικο  ΚΟΡΦΟΥ ΣΗ.


Για να αστειευτούμε και λίγο σεβαστέ μου Έσπερε, να προσθέσουμε και τον ...σύνθετο όρο "Lengthening & widening" με απτά παραδείγματα εκατοντάδων ...παντοφλοειδών μας !!!

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητέ  EV
Η εξίσωση  είναι:

Lengthening + Widening = Jumboizing

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστά σεβαστέ μου Έσπερε, το "Jumboizing" δεν αφορά μόνο την επιμήκυνση ενός σκάφους αλλά την επιμήκυνση και διαπλάτυνση, και πολύ καλά έκανες και το ανέφερες για να γνωρίζουμε τους σωστούς όρους.

Είναι ευνόητο πάντως ότι στο ποστ μου θέλησα να αστειευτώ, γι αυτό και έβαλα τελίτσες στον "σύνθετο όρο" Lengthening & widening, ο οποίος βέβαια είναι πιό ευκατανόητος - οικείος θεωρώ στους περισσότερους.

----------


## npapad

> Όχι ο τεχνικός όρος επιμήκυνση μεταφράζεται στα αγγλικά elongation. 
> Στο λεξικό της Οξφόρδης βλέπουμε:
> *elongation*
> 
> *noun*
> 
> mass noun1The action or process of lengthening something.
> 
> Επίσης βλέπουμε να χρησιμοποιηται ο ίδιος όρος και στο πεντάγλωσο λεξικό ναυικών όρων του Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδη.
> Pages from e_j00010-1.jpgΠηγή





> Στα  Lloyd's  register books  υπάρχει  ο όρος  ''len''  (lengthened) για πλοία που έχουν υποστεί επιμήκυνση.


Παρόλο που ο επίσημος όρος όπως ανέφερε ο φίλος Παναγιώτης είναι "elongated" σε ΟΛΕΣ τις databases (συμπεριλαμβανόμενου και του LR όπως αναφέρει ο φίλος esperos) αναφέρονται με τον όρο "lengthened". Τον ίδιο όρο χρησιμοποιούν και όλοι οι ξένοι καραβοιστορικοί που έχω επικοινωνία.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο "δια ταύτα" πάντως, το βέβαιο είναι πως ο τίτλος του θέματος είναι λάθος.

Οι διαδικασίες μεγαλώματος των πλοίων δεν αφορούν μόνο την επιμήκυνση αλλά και την διαπλάτυνση, είτε συγχρόνως είτε ξεχωριστά, και δεν θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει διαφορετικό θέμα μόνο για την διαπλάτυνση. Άρα πιστεύω πως ο σωστός τίτλος του παρόντος Θέματος στα Ελληνικά θα ήταν _"Επιμήκυνση και διαπλάτυνση πλοίων"_ και όσο για την απόδοση του στην ...Αγγλικήν, προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα το _"Ships Lengthening & widening"_.

----------


## esperos

Και συνεχίζοντας να ολοκληρώσουμε το θέμα.
Η επέμβαση σε ένα πλοίο μπορεί να γίνει για επιμήκυνση, για διαπλάτυνση, αλλά να μην ξεχνάμε και την τρίτη διάσταση που είναι το ύψος, οπότε έχουμε και την ''ανύψωση'' στα Αγγλικά  ''Raising''. Υπήρξαν περιπτώσεις πλοίων ιδίως οχηματαγωγών  στα οποία προστέθηκαν επιπλέον καταστρώματα με αποτέλεσμα να αυξηθεί το ύψος τους.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φυσικά και έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Την "ανύψωση" την ξεχνάμε, αναφερόμαστε συχνότερα στην επιμήκυνση και στην διαπλάτυνση ίσως γιατί έχουν πιό εντυπωσιακά αποτελέσματα. Να προσθέσω δε ότι στις εκατοντάδες μετακευές με επιμήκυνση και διαπλάτυνση που έγιναν ανά καιρούς στα πλοία μας ανοικτού τύπου, σχέδον σε όλες είχε πραγματοποιηθεί ταυτόχρονα και "ανύψωση" είτε με την προσθήκη ενός - δύο ντεκ είτε μόνο της προηγούμενης υπερκατασκευής για να μεγαλώσει ο χώρος του γκαράζ..

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Φυσικά και έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Την "ανύψωση" την ξεχνάμε, αναφερόμαστε συχνότερα στην επιμήκυνση και στην διαπλάτυνση ίσως γιατί έχουν πιό εντυπωσιακά αποτελέσματα. Να προσθέσω δε ότι στις εκατοντάδες μετακευές με επιμήκυνση και διαπλάτυνση που έγιναν ανά καιρούς στα πλοία μας ανοικτού τύπου, σχέδον σε όλες είχε πραγματοποιηθεί ταυτόχρονα και "ανύψωση" είτε με την προσθήκη ενός - δύο ντεκ είτε μόνο της προηγούμενης υπερκατασκευής για να μεγαλώσει ο χώρος του γκαράζ..


Δεν αφορα μονο ενα ή δυο ντεκ αλλα και ανυψωση ενος ντεκ ,συνηθως γκαραζ, κατα καποια εκατοστα ...πχ δηλος και επτανησος στριτζη....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καλέ μου φίλε BEN BRUCE, αν και προσωπικά αναφέρθηκα μόνο στα πλοία ανοικτού τύπου - παντόφλες (την ξέρεις την τρέλα μου ), ωστόσο συμπεριέλαβα και αυτό που σωστά αναφέρεις εσύ.

Έγραψα : _"ανύψωση" είτε με την προσθήκη ενός - δύο ντεκ, είτε μόνο της προηγούμενης υπερκατασκευής για να μεγαλώσει ο χώρος του γκαράζ"_. Στις περιπτώσεις - παραδείγματα των ΔΗΛΟΣ και ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ που ανέφερες η ανύψωση αφορούσε πράγματι μεγάλωμα κατά ύψος κάποια εκατοστά, στις περιπτώσεις των παντοφλών που ανέφερα εγώ, όλη η προηγούμενη - παλιά υπερκατασκευή πήγε ψηλότερα κατά ένα επίπεδο (ανεξάρτητα αν προστέθηκε και καινούργιο ντεκ) και άρα το μεγάλωμα αφορούσε και το ύψος και το μήκος του γκαράζ μιας και αυτό επεκτάθηκε μέχρι την πρύμη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Χαίρομαι που μιά υπόδειξή μου γιά τον τίτλο του θέματος προκάλεσε τόση συζήτηση.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Δεν αφορα μονο ενα ή δυο ντεκ αλλα και ανυψωση ενος ντεκ ,συνηθως γκαραζ, κατα καποια εκατοστα ...πχ δηλος και επτανησος στριτζη....


Όπως και στο αμφίπλωρο Νικόλαος (Superflex Alfa) της Κέρκυρας (γραμμένο στο ποστ 74 του θέματος του).

----------

